

QR Code Alternative Startup for sale - jaredmdobson
http://queseroapp.com/
I built this platform, client gem and iPhone app the past few months.  It is still in beta but fully operational.  I want to sell it to anyone who is interested.  There is a client portal where clients can manage their flavors, an admin area and an API.<p>Enter any of these codes on the site for information.<p>QS|HELP
QS|ABOU<p>Feel free to email me at live.com: jared dot dobson
======
bdfh42
Wildly underwhelming link if I may say so

